# Welcome Our New Mod!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Hauntiholik for scoring the Announcements and Events forum! I am certain she will do a fine job. Way to go Heather!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks.....I think  hehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome , Welcome!!!

Now it's time for our naked initiation dance....Hop to it Haunt!!! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, H!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Welcome , Welcome!!!
> 
> Now it's time for our naked initiation dance....Hop to it Haunt!!! LOL


Hmmmm my webcam is all set up. Are you watching?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmmm my webcam is all set up. Are you watching?


Funny question, where else would I be???


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Funny question, where else would I be???


Herding your goats?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You know, yours will be next! lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought we took care of the goat business back in Messed Up Wish List?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL!
I'm glad we could welcome Hauntaholic to the fold...Do goats live in a fold?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, welcome aboard Hauntiholik. Also, let's welcome krough to the list of moderators as he heads up the "Haunts and Displays" forum as well as co-mods the "Props and Propbuilding" forum with the Doctor.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool!!!! Congrats Haunt!!!!! :> And Congrats Krough!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Haunti and Krough


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats, Haunti!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

All the mods here do a GREAT job. Welcome Hauntiholik & Krough! We know you'll keep things orderly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Kurt, you don't have to do the "naked dance" like Haunt did!!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What goats? What dance? Did somebody say naked? Did I miss something? Oh by the way, good luck Haunt, you'll need it with this crowd


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Goat dancing...reminds me of *Dragnet* with Dan Akroyd and Tom Hanks. "A virgin in white, pure as the driven snow, from Orange county...Here we go!"

I now welcome Krough to the fold.. Welcome to it, O Master of the Halloween Prop! All Hail!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone and don't worry ~ I'll wear kid gloves hehehe


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congradulations guys. Now I have new people to bribe when I screw up in their forums. Do you take checks like RAXL and Doc, or are you going to need 'personal favors' like Sin? Let me know.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, cash is good slimy...Everyone like cash!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good luck Hauntiholik and Krough. You are going to need it. LOL.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to Hauntiholic and Krough. Don't take any crap you guys.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats and welcome!


----------

